# Rocky Mädchen Girls & Frauen



## neikless (20. September 2008)




----------



## neikless (20. September 2008)

nur nebenbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. September 2008)




----------



## arseburn (20. September 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> nur nebenbei



Wenn jemand dieses Poster hat und loswerden/verkaufen möchte bitte PN an mich. Auch ein Hochauflösendes JPEG oä wird gerne genommen


----------



## SAgent (23. September 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Wenn jemand dieses Poster hat und loswerden/verkaufen möchte bitte PN an mich. Auch ein Hochauflösendes JPEG oä wird gerne genommen



Ich hätte es ohne diesen Kalender Zusatz unten, Rückseite ist die Modellpalette von 2004, DIN A4 gefaltet, also ca A2 wenns offen ist schätze ich. Hier mal ein Bild:








Gebote/Anfrage per PM.


----------



## Osti (23. September 2008)

ich hätte auch noch einen "unbefleckten" Marzocchi-Girls Kalender von 200x zu veräussern...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (24. September 2008)

Bildschirmschoner gibts auch von , sind aber ehrlich relativ flach...
Hier z.B. http://www.wrower.pl/wygaszacze/index.php


----------

